# Bluetooth Headset wie?



## meidra (17. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich bin den Kabelsalat leid und habe mir nun ein Bluetooth Headset von LogiLink BT005 mit dem Adapter LinQ V2.0 it-Mini01B gekauft.

Leider bekomme ich ihn nicht angeschlossen. Das heißt der Computer erkennt ihn, aber es kommen keinerlei Töne/Geräusche an. Auch kann ich das Mikro nicht nutzen.
Habe, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, den Pairing Mode / Verbindung herstellen gemacht, aber es tut sich nichts. Auch ist das Headset aufgeladen.
Aber es kommt kein Ton.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, damit ich es wenigstens als Köpfhörer nutzen kann.

LG Meidra


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2011)

Die Soundeinstellungen von Windows hast du auch entsprechend angepasst? --> Aufnahme und Wiedergabe auf Headset stellen


----------



## meidra (17. Juli 2011)

Ich denke schon, aber zum Überprüfen: Wo genau finde ich die Soundeinstellungen von Windows?


----------



## Malt (17. Juli 2011)

Systemsteuerung > Hardware & Sound > Sound "Audiogeräte verwalten" > Dein Blauzahngerät als Standard festlegen , sollte so klappen unter Win 7


----------



## meidra (17. Juli 2011)

Haben leider nicht Win 7, sondern windows xp. 
Unter Sysetmsteuerung gibt es keinen Unterpunkt mit Hardware&Sound. Ich kann es auch sonst nirgend einstellen.

Man ist das ein Sch...

HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dracun (17. Juli 2011)

Kolleche..
ich dich verlinken gleich Bilders und Anleitung für de Soundeinsteelungen unter Windoof XP 

Also One mom pls 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://hearcom.eu/main/Checkingyourhearing/publicarea/3digit/Volume/WinXP_de.html
http://www.netucate.net/onlinehilfe/AudioXP.htm

Da du hast .. bitte schaun


----------



## meidra (17. Juli 2011)

Ja danke. Hab ich auch gefunden und alles eingestellt. Trotzdem kommt am Headset nichts an :-( Ich glaub ich geb auf

Und übrigens, wenn schon, dann Kollechin..^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Juli 2011)

Okay Okay okay ... is ja jut Kollechin 

Hmm das ist doof  Vllt können haben die Jungs noch ein paar Ideen D


----------



## meidra (17. Juli 2011)

So, nun nochmal von vorne.

Wenn ich auf Systemsteuerung gehe und dann auf Bluetooth-Geräte wird mir angezeigt, das das Audiogerät BT0005 aktiv ist.

Dann unter Systemsteuerung > Sounds und Audiogeräte > Audio : Dort hab ich als Soundwiedergabe > Standartgerät: HD Audio front headphone ausgewählt (andere ist HD Audio rear output ) 
und unter Erweitert : Stereoköpfhörer ( sonst gibt es nur Lautsrecherboxen).

Und bei Soundaufnahme hab ich HD Audio front mic ausgewählt.
Hab auch alles brav "übernehmen" gemacht^^

Trotz all der Einstellungen kommt der Ton immer noch aus den Monitorboxen und nicht aus dem Headset. Stecke ich die Monitorboxen aus, kommt gar nichts mehr.

Vielleicht bin ich echt zu blöd und muß nur irgendwo ein kleines Häckchen machen. So ist das, Frauen und Technik.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee um mir zu helfen^^


----------



## OldboyX (17. Juli 2011)

Also dein Soundgerät kann schonmal jedenfalls nicht HD Audio front sein. Sondern da muss es die Option geben, entweder den Bluetooth adapter oder aber das verbundene Soundgerät zu wählen. Eventuell musst du eine mitgelieferte Software installieren und es reicht nicht aus, wenn du einfach den Adapter einsteckst und die Windows-Standard-Treiber verwendest.

Was auch immer deinen Ton ausgeben soll, muss bei deinen Soundwiedergabegeräten aufgelistet sein und dann dort angewählt sein, sonst kommt da natürlich kein Ton raus (außer du verzweigst die Leitung physisch von HD Audio front).

HD Audio front klingt nach der Onboard Soundkarte.

Zusätzlich ist noch zu beachten, dass manche Programme die Wiedergabegeräte gesondert auswählen und sich nicht nach dem Systemstandard richten.


Auch muss bei dem Pairing ein rotes + blaues Licht aufleuchten.


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bezweifle, dass alles mit "Front" richtig ist. ^^ Klingt für mich dann eher wie die Frontanschlüsse des PCs. Hast du da wirklich nichts anderes zum Auswählen?

Unter Umständen ist die Treibersoftware unter XP zwar lauf-, aber nicht richtig funktionsfähig. Vielleicht mal beim Hersteller nach einem garantiert XPkompatiblen Treiber suchen.


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2011)

Funktioniert denn Kommunikation zwischen PC und einem anderen BT-fähigen Gerät, z. B. Mobiltelefon?


----------



## meidra (18. Juli 2011)

Also, laut meinem Mann, ist es der richtige, aktuellste und kompartibelste Treiber. Nein andere Bluetoothgeräte haben wir nicht angeschlossen.
Schade muß ich wohl die alten Kopfhörer nehmen :-(

danke euch trotzdem


----------



## Palimbula (18. Juli 2011)

Könntest du denn testweise mal ein Mobiltelefon anschliessen? Theretisch besteht ja die Chance das die Kommunikation wg. der Bluetooth-Schnittstelle "krankt" und nicht wegen dem Headset.


----------



## meidra (23. Juli 2011)

So haben nun einen neuen Dongle benutzt und mein Handy via Bluetooth angeschlossen und es funktioniert. Das Headset tut es trotzdem nicht.
Weiterhin kann ich in der Soundeinstellung nur die Anschlüsse von der Soundkarte wählen und nicht die Widergabe/Microfon von einem anderen Gerät, in meinem Fall "Bluetooth"

Weiß jemand noch was zum Probieren?

danke schonmal


----------



## Palimbula (23. Juli 2011)

Da das Mobiletelefon mit dem PC, via Bluetooth, verbunden werden konnte, wird das Headset einen Defekt aufweisen --> ab zum Händler damit und um Ersatzlieferung (Umtausch) bitten.


----------

